

HaaS (Hugs as a Service) - eddielee6
http://www.nowcheerup.me/

======
seszett
If you won't do anything with the telephone numbers you collect, you might
want to mention it on your page. Otherwise, well no thanks for selling or
using them later for something else without explicit consent.

By the way, it seems you have an uncaught exception here when giving a number
which isn't a cell phone:

    
    
      Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Services_Twilio_RestException' with message 'To number: +33123456789, is not a mobile number' in /home/nunney/cheerup/twilio/Services/Twilio.php:213 Stack trace: #0 /home/nunney/cheerup/twilio/Services/Twilio.php(185): Services_Twilio->_processResponse(Array) #1 /home/nunney/cheerup/twilio/Services/Twilio/ListResource.php(83): Services_Twilio->createData('/2010-04-01/Acc...', Array) #2 /home/nunney/cheerup/twilio/Services/Twilio/Rest/SmsMessages.php(17): Services_Twilio_ListResource->_create(Array) #3 /home/nunney/cheerup/index.php(91): Services_Twilio_Rest_SmsMessages->create('13039005542', '+33123456789', 'You rock. I mea...') #4 {main} thrown in /home/nunney/cheerup/twilio/Services/Twilio.php on line 213

~~~
BenNunney
I've added in a footer comment re storing numbers - good call. Not storing
numbers, mostly because I have morals.

Cheers for pointing out the uncaught exception. You deserve a hug.

------
rkangel
I'm aware I'm going to come off sounding like the grinch, or an old man
moaning "In My Day...", but:

Has it really got to the point where, if we want to cheer someone up, instead
of sending them a cheering text ourselves, we outsource it to an online
service?

~~~
BenNunney
Oh, totally. Nothing can replace being truly there for someone, and I'd never
try.

All I wanted NowCheerUp.Me to do was make a few people smile. No friend worth
their salt would outsource their compliment-giving but as a casual way of
lighting up someone's face, this works!

------
neuromancer2600
I assume most people would first enter their own number to see what this
really does. Then they enter all their friends' numbers. Another way to
collect address books.

~~~
kmfrk
Same can be said of many of the websites submitted to HN where people submit
their e-mail. There used to be value in keeping your e-mail address to
yourself, but it seems people just toss it at whomever willy-nilly these days.

~~~
randallsquared
Spam control on email is nearly perfect, though. Spam control on my phone is
much less so.

------
uptown
Let me guess - raising funds at a 7 billion dollar valuation?

------
dspillett
Tomorrow on HN: IaaS (Insults as a Service).

~~~
TimFogarty
Check out [http://foaas.com/](http://foaas.com/)

~~~
dspillett
Now how did I forget about that one!

------
8ig8
Reminds me of Awesomeness Reminders. I wonder how they (he's) doing?

[http://www.awesomenessreminders.com/](http://www.awesomenessreminders.com/)

------
BenNunney
Since a lot of you are asking - this doesn't store numbers, collect data, or
track anything other than hits via Google Analytics and API hits on Twilio.

No marketing scam, no selling of address books - just a little hack to make
people smile.

I really, really really, really really really hate things that collect data
and use it for marketing purposes or spam. I added a disclaimer to the bottom
of the page (thanks @seszett for that idea) with words to that effect too.

~~~
tech-no-logical
From twilio :

> When you use our [...] services Twilio may collect from you the following
> personally identifiable information: [...] and phone number. [...] Twilio
> may keep a cached copy of the content you serve us as a part of your use of
> the service for an indeterminate amount of time

although I believe your good intentions that doesn't imply I trust Twilio...

------
joshmlewis
A lot of people don't realize the country code part and will start putting in
the phone number (cough me), and then I get the error and go back but I have
to retype the number. A little nitpicky maybe, but still a bit frustrating.

------
Morgawr
Yeah no sorry, I'm not going to post my (or a friend's) mobile phone number on
the Internet, thanks. Why not use emails instead? Phone numbers on the net
make me feel weird, I don't like it.

------
lcasela
This is getting ridiculous

~~~
hugs
I completely agree.

~~~
vvvVVVvvv
I feel for you mate, you're worth more than that.

Hugs As A Real Person.

------
bjhoops1
Haas is also a popular variety of Avacado. #TheMoreYouKnow

------
gavinpc
I thought for sure this was a Haskell thing.

Even Haskell developers need cheering up sometimes.

------
Spoygg
Hehehe cheerful :D

------
sara_gozalo
Love it!!!!

------
tlarkworthy
does it hug premium numbers?

------
nlintz
How bout you fucking die as a service?

~~~
Cederfjard
Found this upthread, perhaps it's more to your liking:
[http://foaas.com](http://foaas.com)

See, it's quite useful:
[http://foaas.com/off/nlintz/Cederfjard](http://foaas.com/off/nlintz/Cederfjard)

Please don't be so rude, it's uncalled for I think.

